# Turntable as part of the classification yard



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

I know the answer: "well, it is your layout", but I want to know if this (attached image) makes sense: the turntable as part of the classification yard. Not my design, I found it surfing the web but I find it very interesting. I am still searching for a design for my 280x80cm additional section that I want to add to my H0 layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I really don't know how to answer your question. You say you know that you can do whatever you want on your layout, so what are you waiting for? Pick something that appeals to you and do it. You're obviously Hell bent on including a turntable, despite its limitations for operating. Obviously, the greater realism and operational flow of the Y (wye) that we showed you how to design the last time this came up didn't appeal to you.

If the trains will physically operate through the selected design (and they will), then it "makes sense".if you think it would be cool, then it "makes sense".

Especially if you're only operating one train at a time, then you might find that arrangement to be fun, especially if you enjoy turning locos on a turntable. Just make sure to leave one track clear at all times so the loco you just turned can escape from the turntable.

If you imagine for a second that any real railroad trying to operate efficiently would create a bottleneck like that in a real yard, then you're dreaming, but we've already established that this isn't a big deal for you, so why worry about it?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's an interesting use of a 
Turntable. The TT can act as a passing siding
to help in switching operations.

But, it seems to me that the TT could be better
used as originally intended, turning locos for
various spurs. Let the yard function as itself.

All in all you could go ahead and build it and see
if you like it.

Don


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

It is an interesting idea, and not to be discounted if it solves a problem. Funny how the prototype guys did that very thing when they needed to, eh?

However, the turntable would be one busy mutha. I don't see that it would need to actually turn cars, but it could redirect them onto classification tracks. Then again, why wouldn't a run-around or a lead do that? Then again, if there's no hump and retarder, but you need that function, the turntable might serve in a pinch. But, it would be one busy mutha….oh, I'm repeating myself.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

This seems to be more of a staging yard design to store and set up trains heading on to a modular layout setup. It doesn't really work as a classification yard.

The turntable would not work for switching and sorting cars, but it's a space-efficient solution in staging to letting the engines escape, be turned and head back onto a different track without manually handling them.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

You would never see a turntable used like that in an actual railroad yard, but if it will work for you in the space you have...


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

J.Albert1949 said:


> You would never see a turntable used like that in an actual railroad yard, but if it will work for you in the space you have...


i was told this about my double cross over hahaha quess what i found one in real life. now turn table im not sure. i fenced one of these up when i was 34 . had to hurry up with that job and i cant remember if it was connected to a yard or not. . its in Portland oregon i know for sure. the river was about to crest i had just a few hr to get the hell out of there.


----------



## BCFx (Jul 22, 2018)

I could see this being used in passenger service.

Instead of a yard, this would be a stub terminal with a large passenger station there. Then the head end power could pull the cars in, drop them off, then get turned around on the TT to connect to the next passenger train ready to head out. 

Not saying this is realistic, but that is what came to mind when I saw this. 

If used at a show, turning the locomotives this way would add interest to the visitors, and reduce the number of 1:1 helpers needed.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

found it the turn table in portland oregon is on the side of the yard got me wondering about that so i hunted it down hahaha


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A turntable in conjunction with a yard is a fairly common arrangement -- although it doesn't look like that one is actually in use. 

It's a situation where the turntable is incorporated into the classification tracks as in the OP's that would be highly unusual.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If the turntable beside the yard is in use it would seem
they use it to turn locos around.

Don


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

its used very little these days.


----------

